
The spread of the coronavirus couldn't have come at a worse time for Corona beer - Impossible
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/28/business/corona-beer-marketing/index.html
======
downerending
Mildly awful, but not surprising for anyone old enough to remember "Ayds".

